# Tune



## 12veeR (Sep 25, 2016)

Anyone start modding there 1.4t yet ? Just bought one looking to see what kind of numbers I can make nothing too crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

It appears the Unitronics one gives ~25 hp and 41 ft lbs (flywheel). 

https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Jetta-MK6-14L-TSI-2015-2016-150hp

But obviously it's variable. I wouldn't expect too much more power.


----------

